

How Sanctions Helped Iranian Startups Thrive - duuuuuuude
http://techrasa.com/2015/06/24/how-sanctions-helped-iranian-startups-thrive/

======
SixSigma
Some say that Free Trade is really a tool of oppression. Third world countries
can never develop their own industry because they cannot compete because they
will never get over the Ricardian hump where their products will always be
inferior or more expensive.

All they can look forward to is low margin agriculture and exploitative
"offshore" manufacturing.

The solution would be self imposed sanctions aka trade tarrifs but the IMF and
WTO will punish you for trying.

[http://www.freetradedoesntwork.com/](http://www.freetradedoesntwork.com/)

~~~
duuuuuuude
I should disagree. In some cases you are right like high tech stuff but in
other cases that don't need that kind of tech like online retailing, mobile
apps and games and generally internet based services they could grow.

